# Please help me understand Multi State CCW



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all,
I've been told there is a multi state ccw permit that allows you to carry in about 35 states. From what I understood all you have to do it take a class and you will be given a Utah, Florida and Arizona non-resident CCW with which you can legally carry in 35 states or so.
What exactly is a requirement for that? Can a regular civilian get one? Do I need to have an existing gun license/permit of some sort to apply?
Can I buy a firearm in all the listed states with that permit?

I tried to look online but all i find is some vague info about the classes.
Please let me know if you happen to know the answers to those questions or can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, a regular guy can take the class.

You take the Utah specific class and it also satisifies the requirements of the other states, complete the class turn in your paperwork and get your permit.

You may or may not need to have a carry permit in your home state, that is have to look into. I'll be taking the Utah course in Feb and will find out more then.


Regarding purchases, you can purchase a gun in any state regardless of carry permit, but you can not take possesion of the gun and it will have to be sent to a dealer in your state of residence where you will fill out the required paperwork etc.

Also remember that when carrying in another state, you are subject to their laws and conditions.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

You can go to the state's website on conceal carry and order the packet. Fill all the information out and you will get a permit. I got the FLA,PA,NH, out of state permits. I like FLA cause a hunter's safety course is good enough for training requirements.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

shaolin said:


> You can go to the state's website on conceal carry and order the packet. Fill all the information out and you will get a permit. I got the FLA,PA,NH, out of state permits. I like FLA cause a hunter's safety course is good enough for training requirements.


For Florida it's the Dept. of Ag and Consumer Services:

Form/Publication Request 790 - Division of Licensing, FDACS


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

You can also visit handgunlaw.us and see the impact of getting a non-resident permit from another state. Select "create a license map" on the left side of the page.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a permit from my home state and Utah.........Utah's is much cheaper to renew than Fl.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As an FYI, a coworker has his Utah nonres permit and they required a copy/scan of his Iowa resident permit for his renewal so I would wager that a permit from your state of residence is now required in general.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> As an FYI, a coworker has his Utah nonres permit and they required a copy/scan of his Iowa resident permit for his renewal so I would wager that a permit from your state of residence is now required in general.


Correct. This is a recent change.


> If you are a resident of a state that has reciprocity or honors a Utah Permit/License you must have a
> permit from your state of residence to apply after 5/10/11 and renew after 1/1/12. If you are from a state that
> doesn't issue permit/licenses to carry or does not honor a Utah Permit/License you can apply or renew as in
> the past.


www.handgunlaw.us/states/utah.pdf


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Virginia offers a non-res permit (28 state reciprocity) without ever setting foot in a classroom. take an online test, send in your prints and a check, and wait.

Arizona will issue a non-res permit (37 states) for showing your current permit (any state) and a check + prints.

i would still suggest taking a formal training class but if for some reason that is not an option or you are ineligible in your state you could take this path to legal CCW.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

Broondog said:


> Virginia offers a non-res permit (28 state reciprocity) without ever setting foot in a classroom. take an online test, send in your prints and a check, and wait.
> 
> Arizona will issue a non-res permit (37 states) for showing your current permit (any state) and a check + prints.
> 
> i would still suggest taking a formal training class but if for some reason that is not an option or you are ineligible in your state you could take this path to legal CCW.


Thanks!


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Broondog said:


> Virginia offers a non-res permit (28 state reciprocity) *without ever setting foot in a classroom. take an online test,* send in your prints and a check, and wait.
> 
> Arizona will issue a non-res permit (37 states) for showing your current permit (any state) and a check + prints.
> 
> i would still suggest taking a formal training class but if for some reason that is not an option or you are ineligible in your state you could take this path to legal CCW.


What VA requires is that one demonstrate "competence with a handgun" that may, or may not involve taking a class. An honorable discharge (or current military service) is acceptable proof of competency, but so is an NRA safety training course including one that is solely online. If you live in a state with reciprocity with Virginia, likely it is just as easy to get your permit in your home state in which case the Virginia permit is redundant. My advice is wisely chose where to live.

Non-resident permits are not issued here in North Carolina, but the state accepts permits from other states just as they do with a driver's license. As long as you know and obey local laws your out of state permit is fine. It would be great if the whole country followed the example of NC in that respect.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

Couch Potato said:


> What VA requires is that one demonstrate "competence with a handgun" that may, or may not involve taking a class. An honorable discharge (or current military service) is acceptable proof of competency, but so is an NRA safety training course including one that is solely online. If you live in a state with reciprocity with Virginia, likely it is just as easy to get your permit in your home state in which case the Virginia permit is redundant. My advice is wisely chose where to live.
> 
> Non-resident permits are not issued here in North Carolina, but the state accepts permits from other states just as they do with a driver's license. As long as you know and obey local laws your out of state permit is fine. It would be great if the whole country followed the example of NC in that respect.


Unfortunately for me I live in NY and CA (going back and forth about every 2 months and sometimes more often). So I will still need to get the license in NY if I want to have my guns there. Once I do, I'm planning to get the multi state non resident just because its a good thing to have in my opinion. Worst part is that I cannot legally own guns in both of my homes from what I understand since they are in different states!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe out of your control, but you sure have the two worst states to deal with...........


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Couch Potato said:


> What VA requires is that one demonstrate "competence with a handgun" that may, or may not involve taking a class. An honorable discharge (or current military service) is acceptable proof of competency, but so is an NRA safety training course including one that is solely online. If you live in a state with reciprocity with Virginia, likely it is just as easy to get your permit in your home state in which case the Virginia permit is redundant. My advice is wisely chose where to live.


this is all you need to satisfy the "training" aspect of a VA non-res. Virginia Online Concealed Carry Course | Virginia Concealed Handgun Permit there are other, more expensive and slightly more involved, courses but the end point is the same. show general safety knowledge on a ~20 question test and you fulfill that requirement.

as far choosing where to live? well, MO is really a pretty good state firearm wise but the wording of the CCW law prevents some folks (like me) from obtaining a MO permit. while most, if not all other, states require a "no felony conviction" status, MO on the other hand adds in "or pled guilty to" a felony. so even if you entered a guilty plea 25yrs ago on a non-violent felony case as part of a plea bargain to avoid a conviction, you are still screwed in this regard.

i own a boatload of firearms (legally) and the feds even saw fit to give me an 03 FFL so it's not like anyone else thinks i'm a bad guy, just MO and their CCW law wording. i suppose i could carry with the Constitution as my permit (which btw we should be able to) and break the law, or i could continue to circumvent my home states idiocy by holding an out of state permit. in the end MO is missing out on some revenue by doing this. their loss!


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife has family in Missouri so I'll refrain from any comments on idiocy of Missouri . :smt083 I did say it is "likely" just as easy to get one in your home state, but as you point out there are always exceptions. Unlike Virginia where permits are issued at the state level, here in North Carolina county sheriff's departments issue permits. Depending on the local sheriff, it could be simpler for some here to get their permit from the neighbor to the north.

I understand moving is something not to be done lightly and many people don't see it as an option. I am a former resident of California; in fact I still own some land there. I would have a higher net worth if I stayed out there, but I have a much richer life because I chose to leave. (_I had a "million dollar" house out there that was a fifty-year-old, three bedroom, 1250 square foot tract house next to a freeway. Reality is the place is worth at most $80,000 in most of the country._) I don't think people should move simply based on handgun laws after all such laws can, and do change. I do think it is one of many things to consider in choosing where to live. One of the great things about the US is nobody is forced to stay where they are. Though easier for some than others, moving just isn't that difficult.

CrackEfron obviously has strong reasons to stick with NY and CA and will therefore put up with the nonsense with regard to firearms required of that choice. Then again, maybe adding a third place of residence is an option? If every trip between NY and CA included a plane change in Phoenix......


----------

